# 2種類以上の純物質が混じりあっている物質



## Steven2

混合物とは、2種類以上の純物質が混じりあっている物質である。


In the subordinate clause 2種類以上の純物質が混じりあっている物質, how can we return this clause to its original shape? 2種類以上の純物質 is the subject, 混じりあっている is the verb, is 物質 the object? Can we make a sentence 2種類以上の純物質が物質を混じりあっている?


----------



## Flaminius

2種類以上の純物質が混じりあっている物質 is not a subordinate clause to the whole sentence.  It is a noun phrase and the predicate of the sentence together with である.

Looking at it, we see that 2種類以上の純物質が混じりあっている modifies the noun 物質.  As 混じりあう (> 混じりあっている) is an intransitive noun, it cannot have an object noun as in 物質を混じりあっている.  In  fact there is no internal relationship between 物質 and 混じりあっている.  Thus, the construction is not a relative clause (perhaps this is what you intended by "its original shape".

What we have hear is a more relaxed noun clause on par with English:
They were all surprised by the news that the king died.

Here, neither the king nor the action of dying has no effect on the news.  They are the content or the explanations of "the news".


----------



## Steven2

They were all surprised by the news that the king died.

I think "that the king died" is an appositive clause of "the news".


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, it is.  No elements in it (neither the subject nor the verb) has a direct relationship with the noun that the clause as a whole modifies.  The same goes with the Japanese construction.


----------



## Taro Ultra

I think

その物質の中では２種類以上の純物質が混じりあっている、そんな物質
The substance, in which more than two kinds of pure substance are mixing

I also feel it is same as

王様が死んだニュースに皆おどろいた。
そのニュースの中では、王様が死んだとされている、そんなニュース、に皆おどろいた。


----------



## Steven2

Taro Ultra said:


> I think
> 
> そのニュースの中では、王様が死んだとされている、そんなニュース、に皆おどろいた。



What does と(王様が死んだと) mean?


----------



## Taro Ultra

In this case, 'と' has a function of quotation.

王様が死んだ'と'、誰かが言った。
Someone said that the king died.


----------



## Steven2

> In this case, 'と' has a function of quotation.
> 
> 王様が死んだ'と'、誰かが言った。
> Someone said that the king died.


But されている is the passive form of する, not 言う. 

Another question is, What does に mean in に皆おどろいた? Should it be そんなニュースに,皆おどろいた。?


----------



## Flaminius

Steven2 said:


> But されている is the passive form of する, not 言う.
> する (> される) is often a formal replacement for いう; assert, argue, maintain etc.
> 
> Another question is, What does に mean in に皆おどろいた? Should it be そんなニュースに,皆おどろいた。?
> It is a postposition so you have to look behind for what it modifies.  Here, ニュースに presents the cause of surprise.






Taro Ultra said:


> I think
> 
> その物質の中では２種類以上の純物質が混じりあっている、そんな物質
> The substance, in which more than two kinds of pure substance are mixing


Okay, so the sentence contains a relative clause after all.  Correction duly noted.  



> I also feel it is same as
> 
> 王様が死んだニュースに皆おどろいた。
> そのニュースの中では、王様が死んだとされている、そんなニュース、に皆おどろいた。


I am not sure if そのニュースの中では、王様が死んだとされている can be relativised into 王様が死んだニュースに皆おどろいた.  As I find ニュースの中で王様が死んだ ungrammatical, ニュース cannot be the antecedent (posticedent?) of a relative clause.  One could argue it has the same structure as 劇の中で王様が死んだ, but then the ニュース should be interpreted as a news show, not a piece of previously unknown information.  Apparently the sentence under discussion uses ニュース in the latter sense.

*Taro Ultra*, you yourself used the quotative _-to_ for paraphrasing the king's sentence.  This shows these two sentences have different constructions.  The topic sentence has a relative clause and the king's sentence an attributive noun clause.


----------



## Taro Ultra

Sorry everyone, now I am confusing about the difference between 
'relative clause' and 'attributive noun clause'.

そのニュースの中では、王様が死んだとされている、そんなニュース、に皆おどろいた。 
In this sentence, I also feel the some ungrammaticalness as mentioned by Flaminius san.


----------

